
Whonix vs. Tails - rnkknu
What is the best method for remaining anonymous on the internet and not leaving a fingerprint?
======
oil25
If you have to ask, then neither. Anonymity isn't achieved merely as a result
of installing a program or two; rather through apprehending a rational threat
model and taking technical steps which you can actually understand to reduce
risk. There's no "silver bullet" for information security and privacy, and
assuming there is may even result in a net privacy loss. So focus on
incremental improvements to the process and your technical prowess rather than
assuming a product or tool will do your job for you.

